# WTB Pinnacle Absolute rod



## Abu caster (Sep 26, 2007)

I am interested in finding a Pinnacle absolute rod 11' 6" rated to 9 oz. Had one recently come unspiked and wash into the surf when I wasn't looking. This was one of my all time favorite rods. I am interested in the conventional model but would consider getting a spinning model and re-wrapping it.
Here is a link to a for sale thread here from 2009 of the same rod for reference:


----------



## Mark712 (Nov 14, 2020)

Pm sent. I have one


----------

